
Run shell scripts on your remote servers via HTTP(s) endpoints - adnanh
https://www.hookdoo.com
======
bks
If you had to compare this to commando.io how would you distinguish the
service?

~~~
nodesocket
Founder of [https://commando.io](https://commando.io) here. Thanks for the
shout out. Curious how you heard about us?

------
itronitron
Description is missing some detail about requirements for the remote servers
if any.

